# Eric Clapton's Blackie Replica......finished



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, she's done. the Famous Eric Clapton Strat. i'm very happy with the final result.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Some back shots..


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

AHHHHHH!!Man! I have bad GAS again....


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice work Alain, gorgeous would be even more appropriate to describe your work, you'r talented relic builder !

Jean


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys..and Phil..she's light as a feather..


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Great work Alain.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Dude!! GREAT work! I might even consider getting me a Fender one of these days!!

B


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks awesome!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGASGAS

Alain, you're killing me! My gf and I just agreed to buy a car in the next couple weeks  

Maybe I'll tell her to get used to walking and buy the Blackie!


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Alain, I think you're going to have to build more of these...

The Blackie is looking forward to life in the sun porch of Canada here on Vancouver Island!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well guys....she might have a new home soon. i know it's a member on the forum but i can't for the love of god recall his nickname here..LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats to the (mystery) buyer and to the seller.

Dave


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Insane work as usual alain.

got a pic of the original blackie?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> Insane work as usual alain.
> 
> got a pic of the original blackie?


use Google..you'll find many..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

al3d said:


> Well guys....she might have a new home soon. i know it's a member on the forum but i can't for the love of god recall his nickname here..LOL


Its not Frankiefargone is it? 

AJC


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Its not Frankiefargone is it?
> 
> AJC


no no..he already has one.....it's Jamie. aka tailtwister


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Most of the photos I found were of a "new" blackie, not what you have made. I know he had an original I wanted to see how close you came to replicating it.....either way its another freaking amazing job!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve Adams said:


> Most of the photos I found were of a "new" blackie, not what you have made. I know he had an original I wanted to see how close you came to replicating it.....either way its another freaking amazing job!


Since the picts of the real one are VERY small usually and not from every side, i had to rely on some fender pict as well i got to say.. But i think i got the "feel" of it..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nanaimo will never be the same....LOL

Congrats Jamie aka Tailtwister

Dave


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

what specs did you use for the pickups?

Did you block the tremolo?


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

greco said:


> Nanaimo will never be the same....LOL
> 
> Congrats Jamie aka Tailtwister
> 
> Dave


You got that right!!! Can't wait for its arrival!!!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Gene Machine said:


> what specs did you use for the pickups?
> 
> Did you block the tremolo?


no..i only put 3 spings. i don't know if jamie wants it like that or if he uses a trem in his playing.


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Alain, you've outdone yourself with this guitar! It simply feels like a guitar that has seen the world - full of mojo and attitude. I'm thrilled!! I'm just entirely sure what to call it now in my sigs!!!


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Its an incredible replica, i love it. 

I have a black strat stored some where..........


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

nicolasrivera said:


> Its an incredible replica, i love it.
> 
> I have a black strat stored some where..........


hehe..thanks man..but it takes a bit more then just a black strat..


----------



## nicolasrivera (Jun 10, 2009)

Al3d, you are right and i know what you mean, i did a black strat for my self some time ago and i just posted some images in a new thread.

But that blackie really has some soul in it.

Nico.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Alain, that look's great! Everything about the relicing look's dead on from the original. It does not look phony like a lot of reliced guitars I have seen. Well done and congrats to the new owner!


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got to say, getting a guitar the looked well travelled was only about 10% of what I was looking for. I've seen the Fender road worn's and they don't or feel used at all to me.

The blackie that Alain did for me not only looks authentic, it feels and sounds authentic. I have never found a new guitar that felt right - no soul, no mojo... But something that looks and feels like it has been around longer than really has something to prove. And this one comes through on all counts --- it sounds incredible and most definitely has an old guitar's soul.

I just can't say enough about it!!


----------

